# kind of urgent - possible hermie 60 days into 65 - don't know what to do



## 64yoda (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm not "freaking out", but I put a lot of time and effort into this plant and I'm thinking it might be going hermie on me now. I read that sometimes the hermie characteristics of a fem won't develop late into flowering. Well, I am 60 days into a 65 day seed-to-harvest strain and I was taking close inspection a couple hours ago and noticed what I swear looks like pollen sacs. Some of the "sacs" might be fat calyxes and then again maybe they really are male pollen sacs getting ready to burst open.

I don't know if I should take some of that black tar stuff, the stuff people use to brush onto spots of their bushes and trees where they cut off branches to keep bacteria from getting in the severed area, and just brush it all over these "sacs" or if I should harvest early or what I should do, but I basically got to act now if it is a hermie.

Here's some pics of the top of the plant just to show it does have pistols and it's not a male plant, from what I've been told here (from the past 2 hours):












This one I posted a couple days ago on another thread.






If it sounds like I'm trying to convince myself that it's not a hermie, I guess I am. Here's why. Took this when I took the first one about 2 hours ago with the other photos. This was on one of the lower branches. I'll post this one, then I'm going to go and take the pot out extremely slowly and carefully and take some more photos to give everyone a better look. Also, I didn't turn the plant around, kind of fearing I'd shake up possible pollen sacs. Here's the first one:






I doubt anyone will reply before I get back with more photos, but if anyone does, I'll just say I'm not gonna toss the plant if it is a hermie. The smoke might be sub-par, but I don't see how a plant with all these female characteristics right up until I'm guessing maybe a week ago or something (that I didn't notice the sacs or whatever those are in the last photo) - how it could have flowers that were really so bad if the hermie characteristics didn't show up until super late in the game.

Again, I realize I'm freaking out and trying to convince myself that it's NOT a hermie, but now I know I just have to take immediate preventative measures to keep those pollen sacs (if that's what they are) from pollinating the female flowers, unless of course they already have. I looked everywhere for seeds. It's a really good thing I haven't used my fan in the tent for several days!!!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 19, 2015)

The breeder may have said 65 days start to finish but that gal has about 3-4 more weeks before she is ripe.  As for the pollen sacks, I can't really tell from the pictures if you have a hermie or if those are a cluster of calyxs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2015)

I can see what your talking about,,,but its just not clear enough for me to tell.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2015)

Don't panic. Not all pollen is fertile. We do need to see some clearer pictures if that is possible. I know it is hard, i see what you are seeing but can't tell.  Breathe... I panicked when i had my first one too... Hope it is just enlarged calax.


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 19, 2015)

AluminumMonster said:


> The breeder may have said 65 days start to finish but that gal has about 3-4 more weeks before she is ripe.  As for the pollen sacks, I can't really tell from the pictures if you have a hermie or if those are a cluster of calyxs.



3-4 more weeks is nice. But I panicked in a major way and hit most of those "sacs" or whatever they are that weren't super close to buds with a super small plastic paint brush and some pruning seal. I guess I should have looked up what the heck a calyx was before I did that. I still don't know. But at least one or two of the photos I'm gonna post look quite a lot like male pollen sacs getting ready to open. I really wish I had a DSLR camera right now. Would have made things a ton easier and clearer.

I say 3-4 more weeks is/would be nice (non-sarcastically), because the more time I'm given to get those flowers nice and fat, the happier I'll be. I learned a lot from research while this one was vegging and my photoperiod is still vegging, but I didn't realize I had stressed the heck out of both of them until I saw that "thing" today. Lights not on timers, not being able to keep a constant temperature (sometimes like 82 deg F, sometimes as low as 68 F), humidity as high as 60% and as low as 30% (but usually around 40%), nutrients all over the place (without nute-burning the auto though), and then figuring out that the purified H2O I was buying probably had fluoride in it (which I found out later is bad for plants), oh, and pH of water and nutrients all over the place until I got some pH up and down with a tester solution.



WeedHopper said:


> I can see what your talking about,,,but its just not clear enough for me to tell.





Rosebud said:


> Don't panic. Not all pollen is fertile. We do need  to see some clearer pictures if that is possible. I know it is hard, i  see what you are seeing but can't tell.  Breathe... I panicked when i  had my first one too... Hope it is just enlarged calax.



Took the planter out really slowly and put it on my work bench next to the tent. Turned it around, took a bunch of photos, and then discarded the photos that weren't clear enough (and then went to town on the "things" that weren't super close to flowers with the pruning seal, even though people say getting rid of male pollen sacs will just bring more on the way). I hope these help and I hope I didn't just majorly hurt my plant. Live and learn I guess. It's my first grow anyway, so maybe with all the same stresses and more that I've done to the photoperiod Blueberry Headband, I'll be able to get that one to produce a nice yield [of flowers - not pollen sacs ]


















































THAT!!











Ones I took before taking the planter out of the tent:


























If none of these photos are really showing what you need to see, let me know where I should point and shoot. There were one really one or two "things" that looked like they were opening up with those "other things" inside, not just red hairs and I posted those (first one before everyone responded and the one I labeled "THAT!!" )


----------



## MR1 (Mar 19, 2015)

7 th pic from bottom looks suspicious to me the rest look ok.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2015)

The first 6 pic's are enlarged calyx's...  I don't like the THAT one either.. The rest are just calyx's... ya did good.


----------



## zem (Mar 19, 2015)

No those are just, um i don't know what they're called lol they are just like a piece of a flower with one pistil and thc covered and they show on base of branches,  you can smoke them


----------



## DankColas (Mar 19, 2015)

Hermi's
I had four. I had a light leak. A hermi will have sacks from stalk to the end of the branch. It looks like big pimples. They make good gumby hash if it happens. Yours are healthy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2015)

Number 11 looks like balls to me. The rest looks ok.


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 19, 2015)

I feel a lot better now. I wish I could smoke a bowl and make that "I'm relieved" feeling even better :bong1:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

imo---pic 11 looks like pollen sacs to me---spray with water to kill the pollen and hand pick the sacks off pronto if you want to save your plant---the other pics look fine---just some nice swelling for flowers to come


----------



## EDAW004 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes definitely hermies,happened to me this summer on my Jock Horror autos. Not sure if the temperature was too high came home from work a few days and it was 105 Fahrenheit in my grow spot outside. Will not affect the quality of the smoke just the amount and the pain of a few seeds in the buds. The experts say you loose .05 percent THC value because of seeds and I'm quoting,if THC was listed at 14.5 percent with seeds you would end up with 14.3 percent THC


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2015)

Which experts say that you only lose 5%?  The figures I heard went as high as 50%  The plant energy shifts from producing cannabinoids to making seeds.  And if you have a seeded plant and another of the same strain, not seeded, you can feel the difference in the smoke.


----------



## EDAW004 (Oct 11, 2015)

Guess it depends on how late they hermie. The smoke is fine just less of it,back in the seventies almost all the weed we had came from down south and had some seed in it. Most was still good smoke,we just had a lot of holes burnt in the seats in our cars from exploding seeds. Could not always find all of them when rolling. Gues you have an idea how old I am


----------

